# Gerry's Beam Engine - Metric



## Ken I (Oct 31, 2010)

I have recently started building Gerry's Beam Engine - but first I completely redrew and metricated it if anyone is interested.

In steam driven 2D ACAD10 - I've been designing machinery for nigh on 30 years with it and can't be bothered to "upgrade" this close to retiring.

So this engine is now 12.5mm bore by 25mm stroke - similarly all other dimensions and threads have been changed (not simply multiplied by 25.4).

I also changed the position of the valvegear bellcrank as I didn't like the look of that cantilevered pin on the end of the valve stem.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Update - Re request from smgraph

I have attached the *.dxf file (don't know if it works) and updated a few minor errors & material changes 24/11/2010 








View attachment Beameng.dxf


View attachment Beameng.dwg


----------



## SignalFailure (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you Ken, I want to build a beam engine some time and it's nice to finally have some plans in metric...great work :bow:

Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 12, 2011)

I am having a problem. I cannot open this file. Can you change it to PDF format.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Ken I (Feb 13, 2011)

Bill - I'll see if I can do that - but you lose all the real dimension vector data and I will have to paginate it or there will be too much for a single page print.

I have since built this and it works fine - you can follow the build under a work in progress.

Regards,
      Ken


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2011)

Ken;
 Believe it or not I found the plans on another site last night with three pages missing. I found on this site the missing pages this morning. I am good to go. Thanx. Almost forgot, I downloaded the free trial DeltaCad and opening your file was easy.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Ken I (Feb 13, 2011)

Bill,
   The *.pdf file with the three missing pages is Gerry Dyxsta's (the oldboatguy) original imperial plans.

The missing pages are what prompted me to redraw and metricate it.

You will also find it under plans somewhere with the missing pages restored.

Don't mix the two up they are note entirely compatible due to the metrication.

Regards,
      Ken


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2011)

Found on page 13 of the Downloads. Thanx again Ken.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Perfection (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW nice...thank you very much!
I was looking for beam engine plans for a new project dad and I are working on. You're a life saver ^_^


----------



## Ken I (Mar 10, 2011)

FYI - anyone building this engine from my plans will be pleased to know that I finished building it and it works as it should.

You can follow the build under a work in progress

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11452.0
and the build thread
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11452.0
Ken


----------



## n4zou (Mar 10, 2011)

Bill Gruby  said:
			
		

> I am having a problem. I cannot open this file. Can you change it to PDF format.
> 
> "Bill Gruby"



I would suggest downloading the free ubuntu linux operating system. Available for free after you install ubuntu is QCad which works great with DXF files, both reading and creating them. The ubuntu OS takes very little space and installs with grub which allows you to select the OS of choice at boot-up. Personally, I quit using Windows with the introduction of Windows Vista. I've never missed using Windows or it's related software. It's now a myth that linux is complicated and can't do everything Windows can do. 

http://www.ubuntulinux.org/


----------



## Alixan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello all, amazing what a google search for Gerrys' engine turns up.
I am an engineering teacher and build single cylinder wobble engines with my senior students.
I decided I needed a bigger challenge and found Gerry's plans missing the pages. "How hard can it be?"
First needed to learn to read a vernier in imperial. Then work out what was missing.
Now have the engine finished bar the steam chest and the parallel links. 
So far everything runs smoothly.
I will post more when finished.


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Oct 28, 2016)

Altough this is an old thread ,  I'de like to say a big thanks for sharing the plans . 
I can actually read and modify them with my old ( stone age ) autocad R12 for dos . Yes I do keep a dos computer to work with these oldies  . 

Studying them now , and will attempt a build soon 
I'm a machinist , but have no experiance whatsoever building models . 

Ken you removed a part of the frame , the triangle that supports the linkage . 
I take it that was necessary because of your alternate linkage from the excentric 
to the steam chest ? 

The brass part that goes around the excentric .  
How on earth does one machine that ? 
I could do the internals  no problem there , but how do you do the external round . I have a rotary table and a dividing head offcourse , but still .... 

Pat


----------

